# Joseph Bentham on Puritans



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 29, 2008)

Joseph Bentham, _The Saints Societie_ (1636), p. 29:



> ...by puritans, I meane practising Protestants, such men, who daily reade the Scriptures, pray with their families, teach them the way to heaven, eschue lying, swearing, usury, oppression, time-selling, defrauding, and all knowne sinnes: spend the Lords daies holily in hearing Gods Word, prayer, meditation, conference, singing of Psalmes, meditation of the creatures, are mercifull to the poore, diligent in their particular Callings, frame their lives according to Gods will revealed in his Word, &c.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Oct 29, 2008)

O that we would all aspire to such godly living!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> O that we would all aspire to such godly living!


----------

